# ¿Se está agotando la plata?



## Muttley (23 Abr 2022)

@antorob


----------



## urano (23 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> @antorob



Plata o plomo


----------



## Benedicto Camela (23 Abr 2022)

No. Hay la misma cantidad de plata en la tierra desde que existe, hace 4500 millones de años.


----------



## olympus1 (23 Abr 2022)

Veremos cositas con la plata


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Abr 2022)

Yo me kiero Agenciar un Puñal de Plata para matar Hombres lobo. Por si en unos años no encuentro


----------



## antorob (23 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> @antorob



Excelente como siempre, aunque a mi se me hace corto.

Muchas gracias por la mención al blog y por tus amables palabras.

Nos vemos pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No. Hay la misma cantidad de plata en la tierra desde que existe, hace 4500 millones de años.



No en el caso de la plata. La plata es un metal que se usa para la industria y buena parte de ella está en los vertederos, y hasta que no esté lo suficientemente alta, allí permanecerá en cantidades minúsculas en cada aparato.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (23 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> No en el caso de la plata. La plata es un metal que se usa para la industria y buena parte de ella está en los vertederos, y hasta que no esté lo suficientemente alta, allí permanecerá en cantidades minúsculas en cada aparato.



Y esos vertederos están en el planeta Tierra o en otro? Amos, no me jodas.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta clave: ¿Seguiría siendo el uso industrial de la plata rentable a precios mucho más elevados? Una derivada, ¿Seguiría siendo rentable la extracción de los otros metales de los que la plata es subproducto? Si la respuesta es sí, la extracción anual de plata todavía tendría margen de crecimiento pero por merecer la pena extraerla a esos precios.
Igualmente, ¿A partir de qué precio es rentable reciclar plata? Por ejemplo la de radiografías lo es (ahora son digitales), otras formas irían entrando según cotización


----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Y esos vertederos están en el planeta Tierra o en otro? Amos, no me jodas.



Si parte de esa plata no es accesible en estos momentos ni por mucho tiempo, como si no existiera. No me jodas tú.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Abr 2022)

¿Estamos lanzando la plata al espacio?


----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una pregunta clave: ¿Seguiría siendo el uso industrial de la plata rentable a precios mucho más elevados? Una derivada, ¿Seguiría siendo rentable la extracción de los otros metales de los que la plata es subproducto? Si la respuesta es sí, la extracción anual de plata todavía tendría margen de crecimiento pero por merecer la pena extraerla a esos precios.
> Igualmente, ¿A partir de qué precio es rentable reciclar plata? Por ejemplo la de radiografías lo es (ahora son digitales), otras formas irían entrando según cotización



La de los vertederos, según Llinares, sería rentable reciclarla si valiese 100€ la onza.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2022)

La cuestión es: a 100€ seguiría siendo viable para la industria?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (23 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Estamos lanzando la plata al espacio?



Déjale, ya está muerto del zasca que se ha llevado.


----------



## randomizer (23 Abr 2022)

SE ACABA LA PLATA? 

PUES SAQUEN EL PLOMO


----------



## tucco (24 Abr 2022)

Depende del precio, como pasa con el petróleo y cualquier recurso minero. Así, a bote pronto, en una sierra marginal como Almagrera, en Almería, se extrajeron cantidades ingentes de plomo argentífero, con elevada ley de plata. Los filones no se agotaron, siguen ahí, aunque inundados. Simplemente, los concesionarios de los registros mineros no se pusieron de acuerdo para acometer el desagüe.


----------



## FranMen (24 Abr 2022)

Otro ejemplo: Alquife (de hierro) a retomado la extracción tanto de la mina como de la ganga previamente extraída. Nos dicen que es por el precio y por las mejoras en las técnicas de extracción. Con muchas minas de plata pasaría igual si aumenta el precio de plata de forma sostenida (son proyectos que necesitan años.
Aunque con el petróleo también ocurre, es más complicado porque llega un punto que casi hace falta un barril para extraer otro


----------



## curvilineo (15 Jun 2022)

Por qué está bajando tanto con respecto otros metales?

te invoco @TradingMetales


----------



## risto mejido (15 Jun 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Por qué está bajando tanto con respecto otros metales?
> 
> te invoco @TradingMetales



sin ser trading metales te digo que la plata tiene componente industrial que hace que ahora este menos demandada, a nivel inversor no creo, y si sumas que tienen que bajarla para mantener el chiringuito , pues es una guerra a largo plazo, esta claro que tendra que explotar, pero yo no se si lo vere o nuestros hijos

si por los paneles sube su consumo, pero por la fotografia analogica se han dejado de usar cantidades muy grandes


----------



## RNSX (15 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me mosquea es que en los informes del USGS año tras año quedan las mismas reservas, se gastan se extraen pero se descubren nuevas





__





Silver Statistics and Information | U.S. Geological Survey


Statistics and information on the worldwide supply of, demand for, and flow of the mineral commodity silver




www.usgs.gov


----------



## mk73 (15 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> @antorob




No caerá esa breva.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Jun 2022)

De lo barata q es


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2022)

Se mire como se mire, la Plata sigue siendo el activo tangible más barato que existe en la actualidad. Eso sí, para aquellos que "entiendan" dónde se meten y vayan a largo plazo o mejor sin él.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jun 2022)

Pues viendo las primas que están pidiendo por el bullion básico, algo está pasando con este metal. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Se mire como se mire, la Plata sigue siendo el activo tangible más barato que existe en la actualidad. Eso sí, para aquellos que "entiendan" dónde se meten y vayan a largo plazo o mejor sin él.
> 
> Saludos.



Me alegro leerte de nuevo. 

Un saludo


----------



## alicate (15 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Se mire como se mire, la Plata sigue siendo el activo tangible más barato que existe en la actualidad. Eso sí, para aquellos que "entiendan" dónde se meten y vayan a largo plazo o mejor sin él.
> 
> Saludos.



Como el anterior compañero, me alegro mucho de poder leerte por aquí.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues viendo las primas que están pidiendo por el bullion básico, algo está pasando con este metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también me alegro de leerte por aquí. Y respecto a las primas que se están pagando por el Bullion, y ya no digo por el Premium, pues qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas. Supongo que hay un poco de todo: problemas en el suministro, "ansia viva" por sacar un "duro de más", es decir pura especulación (lo estamos viendo en todo...), etc., etc.

Aún así, insisto en que en la Plata hay que estar. Evidentemente, me refiero a los más "bisoños", porque los más "viejos" de esta web ya andamos más que sobrados, aunque yo sigo comprando, pero ya me inclino más por el Premium. De todas formas, esta mañana me preguntaba si no debiera comprar algo más de Bullion viendo cómo está cayendo todo y de qué manera.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2022)

alicate dijo:


> Como el anterior compañero, me alegro mucho de poder leerte por aquí.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Pues te digo lo mismo que a Arbeyna: Encantado de saber que andas todavía por aquí y nos seguimos leyendo.

Saludos.


----------



## urano (15 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> @antorob



Plata o plomo?


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Jun 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Por qué está bajando tanto con respecto otros metales?
> 
> te invoco @TradingMetales



Porque Diosito nos está haciendo este regalo. Agradecido estoy de ello.

En realidad, estamos pasando de décadas de sobreoferta a décadas de sobredemanda, todavía queda algo de plata por rascar en chatarra, granalla y reciclaje. Luego ya será imposible, y a este ritmo no parece que estemos lejos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aún así, insisto en que en la Plata hay que estar. Evidentemente, me refiero a los más "bisoños", porque los más "viejos" de esta web ya andamos más que sobrados, aunque yo sigo comprando, pero ya me inclino más por el Premium. De todas formas, esta mañana me preguntaba si no debiera comprar algo más de Bullion viendo cómo está cayendo todo y de qué manera.



Tengo amigos metaleros que a estos precios, se han pasado al lado Premium, unos al Premium clásico y otros al Premium de riesgo. 

Ya conocemos el Premium clásico, Libertades, Pandas, Lunares australia, Kookas, Koalas y el resto de piezas con solera, aquí ya sabemos lo que hay, de sobra conocida la trayectoria y posibles retornos.

En el Premium de riesgo te puede salir bien la jugada y acertar con la pieza, o en cambio, adquirir piezas con una prima importante que pasado un tiempo no sean valoradas. Hay demasiada oferta de colecciones en el mercado, cambios de tendencia entre coleccionistas, poca información sobre tiradas, estrategias de Ceca respecto a la colección... y sin pasar por alto que la pieza con Premium debe tener un acabado perfecto, en caso contrario toca defender la misma en el momento de la venta.

Salvo contados y pequeños caprichos que me doy en el Premium clásico, hace ya un tiempo largo que voy a por peso, bullion puro y duro, lo más cercano a spot y siempre .999, aunque es cierto que la distancia del spot al precio final ha crecido de manera considerable en los últimos años. No se si será por las razones que apunta Muttley en su entrada, o por las que señalas, pero lo que está claro es que el precio de la plata papel cada vez tiene que ver menos con el precio de la plata de verdad, la de tocar. 

Saludos


----------



## ELOS (16 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Porque Diosito nos está haciendo este regalo. Agradecido estoy de ello.
> 
> En realidad, estamos pasando de décadas de sobreoferta a décadas de sobredemanda, todavía queda algo de plata por rascar en chatarra, granalla y reciclaje. Luego ya será imposible, y a este ritmo no parece que estemos lejos.



Cuál es tu opinión sobre el "mantra" de comprar siempre lo más cercano a spot?

Qué prefieres por ejemplo, esperar porque actualmente los Premiun están por las nubes( pero el spot por los suelos) o bien esperar a un Premium menor pero quizás a precio spot mucho más elevado que el actual?
Yo personalmente prefiero comprar ahora y no esperar a hipotéticas mejoras.

Últimamente escucho a mucho gurú recomendando esperar a que el Premium baje.


----------



## ELOS (16 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Tengo amigos metaleros que a estos precios, se han pasado al lado Premium, unos al Premium clásico y otros al Premium de riesgo.
> 
> Ya conocemos el Premium clásico, Libertades, Pandas, Lunares australia, Kookas, Koalas y el resto de piezas con solera, aquí ya sabemos lo que hay, de sobra conocida la trayectoria y posibles retornos.
> 
> ...



Le acabo de hacer una pregunta a TradingMetaleros y te la quiero hacer a ti también.
Leela y me das tu opinión si puedes.

Por otro lado, sólo leo opiniones a favor del Premium comentando que con un precio bajo de la plata siempre podrás sacar mejor precio de venta respecto al bullion.
Y digo yo... no se ha pagado ya ése beneficio en el precio de la compra?


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (16 Jun 2022)

_-- Chééé, ¡claaaro que se acabó la plaaaata pelotudo, viste!_


----------



## ecoñomixta (16 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Y esos vertederos están en el planeta Tierra o en otro? Amos, no me jodas.



Nos la estamos fumando en plata


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2022)

Ni regalaaaa...


----------



## Gusman (16 Jun 2022)

Pues para acabarse no sube de precio un apice.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Tengo amigos metaleros que a estos precios, se han pasado al lado Premium, unos al Premium clásico y otros al Premium de riesgo.
> 
> Ya conocemos el Premium clásico, Libertades, Pandas, Lunares australia, Kookas, Koalas y el resto de piezas con solera, aquí ya sabemos lo que hay, de sobra conocida la trayectoria y posibles retornos.
> 
> ...



Hola, Arbeyna: Hacía tiempo que no debatimos. Bien, la verdad es que ya hace algo más de un año que me he "frenado" en la compra de Plata. A veces el "tamaño" sí que importa y más cuando tiene un valor monetario. No es menos cierto que yo no vendido nunca, algo que en algún momento me tendré que replantear, aunque sea en una pequeña proporción. De hecho, tengo importantes plusvalías latentes y monedas interesantes que no tendrían problemas a la hora de venderlas.

Lo último que compro es Premium clásico y cada vez menos... En el Premium "caprichoso" solo compro cuando me gusta la moneda y quiero tenerla, independientemente del precio, aunque ya te digo que ahora eso es algo muy residual. En el pasado se me iba un poco la "olla" en esto.

Bullion compro muy poco y, al igual que tú, solo con Ley 0.999 y ya paso de la "quincalla".

Y en la Plata "papel" imagino que pasa lo mismo de siempre. Supongo que en algún momento "estallará", pero a saber cuándo. La verdad es que el Oro y la Plata deberían estar cotizando mucho más arriba, máxime si tenemos en cuenta el panorama económico-financiero que se está presentando.

Saludos.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Cuál es tu opinión sobre el "mantra" de comprar siempre lo más cercano a spot?
> 
> Qué prefieres por ejemplo, esperar porque actualmente los Premiun están por las nubes( pero el spot por los suelos) o bien esperar a un Premium menor pero quizás a precio spot mucho más elevado que el actual?
> Yo personalmente prefiero comprar ahora y no esperar a hipotéticas mejoras.
> ...



Esos gurus te quieren vender su mierda cara y luego darte muy poco cuando se la quieres vender a ellos. Porque saben que en tienda siempre le van a pagar lo mismo, poco.

Yo soy mas de granalla o cosas x debajo de spot o a spot cercano, monedas pequeñas de 0.50 pesetas, 1 peseta, 5 francos... Cosas pequeñas y me da igual si no es 999.

Las tiendas solo apilan granalla y lingotes de kilo, dicen que lo demás no tiene sentido.

El coleccionismo en como una mafia, una secta que debe alimentarse con nuevos pardillos. Pagar premium alto es absurdo, por ejemplo, dudo que en un futuro si la plata se pone a 1000 euros onza, vendas pandas o mexicanas u otro tipo de monedas a 2000 euros onza. En las monedas pequeñas o lingotes pequeños es más fácil aumentar el premium en la venta. Cuando pagas x una moneda 1000 euros, sales de la tienda y vuelves a entrar y te quieren dar 200 o 600, algo raro hay...

Cuando yo vendo 1 tonelada de filarmonicas, recompro al menos 200 o 300 kilos extra de plata. Me da igual que sea mierda o basura, pero son muchos kilos y eso si sube de precio es mucha diferencia.

Luego, los coleccionistas solo compran 1 moneda. Tengo 2 monster de pandas 2013 (1200 monedas) y parece imposible vender un blister de 30 a precio "premium", y si quieren, quieren 1 o 2. Paso de buscar 1000 compradores.

Me ponen enfermo los que buscan el añito, o los que buscan la monedita. Y luego que cuando lo encuentran se pongan incluso a regatear, creo que mi tiempo vale mas que su ocio. Sobre todo si es para envíos por paqueteria.

Puedo entender que hay monedas de colección que por subasta alguno paga 20.000 euros, pero eso es porque entre imbéciles hacen sus negocios, e imbéciles siempre hay y habrá. El tema es no ser tu el último imbecil. Cuando la plata sube mucho, todas las monedas normales que conocemos acaban teniendo el mismo precio, el premium se diluye.

Además, si la plata sube mucho el premium tiende a bajar. Es absurdo pagar +20%, +30%, +50% de premiums ahora, es mejor pagarlo a futuro si todo sube, por ejemplo como el oro, premiums del 2-5% por moneda.

Y la realidad nacional es que estamos dejando a España sin monedas antiguas, estamos haciendo una sequía nunca vista. Estamos apilando como bestias, al menos los del grupo wssspain. Y monedas 999 siempre habrá disponibles, las que no son 999 son las que ya van a escasear demasiado y costará verlas, los precios ya andan subiendo en pacos y duros. Y ya no se ven lotes como antes.

Debes entender que hay mucho tonto en cualquier lugar. Y tu debes hacer lo contrario de ellos.

Por eso compras plata, porque nadie lo hace.

Y dentro de la plata, compra lo que nadie compra. Porque ellos no van a ser unos genios, ellos son masa aborregada. Los tontos de las onzas les llamo yo. Y sí, sigo teniendo monsters de onzas, y pronto sacamos la moneda del grupo de onza divisible en 4 partes. Pero no creo que pagando demasiado por las onzas sea la mejor manera de invertir en plata. No al menos cuando compras mucho. El que compra una moneda al mes que compre lo que le guste, eso no es invertir eso es jugar a las moneditas. Ocio.

La mejor manera de ganar dinero es comprando chatarra barata, mandarla a hacer granalla y vender la granalla, a mi o a sempsa o ciode. Eso te da un beneficio inmediato cada pocos días que dure el proceso. Lo demás es holdear y esperar a quien sabe cuándo. Y si crees que vas a vender tus monedas rápidamente a premium vas mal, ya se encargarán de tacañearte lo máximo posible como para que se te quede cara de imbecil al intentarlo. O simplemente venderás pieza a pieza. Mala idea en cualquier caso, y mis pandas son el ejemplo.

Lo que sí puedes hacer es comprar las monedas premium de un año, esperar que se agoten o cambie el año y venderlas más caras para comprar las del año actual. Así con la tonteria puedes ir ganando un % moviendo pila, pero a costa de dedicar bastante tiempo. Por eso al final x aquí abundan viejunos y paraplejicos que no pueden hacer otra cosa o que les sobra tiempo, y lo toman como forma de vida.


----------



## Hostigador (16 Jun 2022)

Yo deje de comprar hace varios meses
Solo moneda,casi siempre"junk"en el wallapop,milanuncios o sitios mas especializados
como foronum
El grafico XAG/USD no habra subido tanto,pero otros como XAG/JPY XAG/EUR...Y si Expaña
va a la"neopeseta"entonces dicha nueva divisa nacional se devaluara tanto con respecto a la
plata(y oro,claro)...
Señores,como es mu probable ke perdamos aun mas poder adkisitivo(ya sea devaluando aun
mas euro o con la creacion de la neopeseta),va a haber ke estraperlar...Ya lo sigue diciendo
el veterano Francisco Llinares Coloma desde hace muchos años:"al ke le sobren patatas va a tener a 100
personas dispuestas a pagarle en FIAT y a 1 en monedas de plata circuladas"


----------



## ELOS (16 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Esos gurus te quieren vender su mierda cara y luego darte muy poco cuando se la quieres vender a ellos. Porque saben que en tienda siempre le van a pagar lo mismo, poco.
> 
> Yo soy mas de granalla o cosas x debajo de spot o a spot cercano, monedas pequeñas de 0.50 pesetas, 1 peseta, 5 francos... Cosas pequeñas y me da igual si no es 999.
> 
> ...



Agradezco tu respuesta. Muy interesante.
Tienes toda la razón en cuanto al coleccionismo. Y es curioso que es una manera de "virtualizar" y especular el valor de algo que precisamente se diferencia del fiat en que es dinero real. Curiosa la naturaleza del ser humano en intentar falsear hasta lo más puro.

Personalmente llevo en esto de la plata medio año y sé que he llegado demasiado tarde. La situación económica que se nos viene me ha hecho precipitarme algo en acumular dentro de mis posibilidades. No estoy arrepentido para nada, pues sé que es algo mío e intocable.
Una vez que voy cumpliendo unas mínimas expectativas quería variar y comprar alguna onza premium coleccionable, cosa que después de leer tu consejo seguramente descarte, excepto algún capricho personal.
El problema que veo para un pequeño particular en acumular chatarra y granalla es la falta de espacio.

Ya veo que en mi pregunta anterior descartas las 2 opciones que comenté. Pero me gustaría saber igualmente, cual de las dos elegirías


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Agradezco tu respuesta. Muy interesante.
> Tienes toda la razón en cuanto al coleccionismo. Y es curioso que es una manera de "virtualizar" y especular el valor de algo que precisamente se diferencia del fiat en que es dinero real. Curiosa la naturaleza del ser humano en intentar falsear hasta lo más puro.
> 
> Personalmente llevo en esto de la plata medio año y sé que he llegado demasiado tarde. La situación económica que se nos viene me ha hecho precipitarme algo en acumular dentro de mis posibilidades. No estoy arrepentido para nada, pues sé que es algo mío e intocable.
> ...



Falta de espacio? 

La granalla es de lo que menos ocupa, mejor se divide y mejor se adapta al contenedor donde la pongas. Peor es acumular monedas y mas si llevan cajitas o cápsulas. 

Primero debes tener claro para que la quieres. El que quiera 50 kilos de plata para vender todo en algún momento cuando suba, le sirve un lingote de 50 kilos, o 3 de 15 y uno de 5. Al que quiera hacer comercio al por menor le sirven las moneditas o gramos sueltos. Piensa para qué la quieres y necesitas, y ya luego piensa qué debes comprar. En el grupo Telegram wssspain tenemos tiestos y maceteros con granalla dentro, oculta. Nadie va a mirarlos o romperlos a ver si hay algo. Es más dificil esconder monedas con caja como los ecus. 

Todo lo que compres está bien, sin apretar al vendedor, ya que tampoco quisieras que te lo hagan a ti cuando vendas.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Le acabo de hacer una pregunta a TradingMetaleros y te la quiero hacer a ti también.
> Leela y me das tu opinión si puedes.
> 
> Por otro lado, sólo leo opiniones a favor del Premium comentando que con un precio bajo de la plata siempre podrás sacar mejor precio de venta respecto al bullion.
> Y digo yo... no se ha pagado ya ése beneficio en el precio de la compra?




Supongo que se refiere a esta pregunta:



ELOS dijo:


> Qué prefieres por ejemplo, esperar porque actualmente los Premiun están por las nubes( pero el spot por los suelos) o bien esperar a un Premium menor pero quizás a precio spot mucho más elevado que el actual?
> Yo personalmente prefiero comprar ahora y no esperar a hipotéticas mejoras.
> 
> Últimamente escucho a mucho gurú recomendando esperar a que el Premium baje.



Una cuestión es el Premium, y otra el sobrespot. 

Ahora mismo con un spot de 20.74€/oz, puede adquirir fuera de España onzas con un sobrespot a 24.20€, y en España a 25.20€, la diferencia entre la cotización y el precio de venta radica en tipos impositivos, márgenes comerciales de Ceca, distribuidor, vendedor, así como otras variables.

Se llama Premium a la diferencia extraordinaria que atiende a razones subjetivas, léase tiradas bajas, moneda con trayectoria en el mercado de metales, alta demanda entre coleccionistas, ediciones de colección, decisiones de Cecas....

Con una cotización de casi 21 euros la onza, poder adquirir por poco más de 24 euros una onza de plata, no considero que el sobrespot sea abusivo, lógicamente se trata de la pieza más barata, pero no deja de contener 1oz de plata pura, que creo que es lo que interesa. Si ya apuntamos a diseños y demás, son añadidos que no modifican el contenido de una onza de plata pura pero sí el precio final, los gustos se pagan.

Plantearse si el Premium que se pide por una pieza es elevado o no, y la potencialidad de éste a la hora de cubrir posibles caídas del spot, requiere un análisis que precisa conocer muy bien el mercado, tendencias y vías de salida para esa pieza si llega el momento en el que se desee ponerla en venta. A más exclusiva sea la pieza, menor será el mercado. Al igual que nadie entra en una relojería con 50k para comprar un reloj Premium sin tener una base, nadie debería meterse en los Pandas de los 90 sin haber leído algo. 

Para quien vaya a peso no tiene mucho sentido pagar 27 euros por un Maple cuando por 24 tiene una pieza con el mismo peso y pureza. Cuestión distinta es quien busque cubrir posibles caídas de spot con piezas con Premium. Si bien es cierto que hay piezas que sufren de menor manera las bajadas, también es cierto que esto no es una ciencia exacta, y si hoy la moneda X está de moda, puede que esta sea pasajera, o que no lo sea. 

El Premium no sigue siempre una línea proporcional al resto de piezas, si con un spot de 20€/oz se compraron piezas básicas a 25€ y piezas premium a 40€, no quiere decir que con un spot de 40€ se puedan vender las básicas a 50€ y las Premium a 80€, está claro que la básica a spot se podrá vender rápido, pero si nadie demanda la pieza con Premium, ni a 70, ni a 60 tendrá salida. Ojo, que también puede haber sorpresas como la que hubo con la primera serie de las Bestias de la Reina para los formatos de 2 y 10oz, pero no son cuestiones que sean matemática pura.

No soy de dar consejos sobre qué comprar o qué no comprar, creo que cada uno debe adquirir el formato con el que se encuentre más cómodo y que llegado el momento de su salida, tenga un canal serio, rápido y concurrido donde le pueda dar salida.

Le dejo una entrada de un canal de un amigo y forero en el que explica de manera muy detallada las razones del Premium de una pieza, suscríbase al canal y chequee las publicaciones anteriores, seguro que le da respuesta a muchas de las cuestiones que pudiera plantearse.



Un saludo.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Hacía tiempo que no debatimos. Bien, la verdad es que ya hace algo más de un año que me he "frenado" en la compra de Plata. A veces el "tamaño" sí que importa y más cuando tiene un valor monetario. No es menos cierto que yo no vendido nunca, algo que en algún momento me tendré que replantear, aunque sea en una pequeña proporción. De hecho, tengo importantes plusvalías latentes y monedas interesantes que no tendrían problemas a la hora de venderlas.
> 
> Lo último que compro es Premium clásico y cada vez menos... En el Premium "caprichoso" solo compro cuando me gusta la moneda y quiero tenerla, independientemente del precio, aunque ya te digo que ahora eso es algo muy residual. En el pasado se me iba un poco la "olla" en esto.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas, 

Opino lo mismo, la cotización de ambos metales debería estar más arriba, las manos que aguantan saben jugar su partida, pero ambos sabemos que no se trata de una carrera de velocidad, sino de resistencia, así que prisa ninguna. 

En 2019 estábamos comprando muy tranquilamente bullion puesto en casa a 15.50€/oz, y como aquel que dice, parece que fue ayer, no creo que veamos en mucho tiempo esos precios, así que algo bien debimos hacer, o no, solo el tiempo dirá, mientras tanto paso a paso y poco a poco.

Un saludo


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a esta pregunta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu opinión.
La verdad es que confundía el Premiun con sobrespot.
Pero hay algo que no termino de entender. Y es lo de que cierto Premiun puede frenar la caída del spot.
Supongo que hay entraría las variables de coleccionismo, tirada, etc.


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Opino lo mismo, la cotización de ambos metales debería estar más arriba, las manos que aguantan saben jugar su partida, pero ambos sabemos que no se trata de una carrera de velocidad, sino de resistencia, así que prisa ninguna.
> 
> ...



15.50€/Oz hace tan pocos años y ver ahora el suelo del precio creo que es para estar contento.
Parece que llegaste a conocer a Elvis y la verdad es que fue hace bien poco.

Donde se me ponenlos dientes largos es leer que precio/ Oz llegó a bajar a los infiernos justo al comenzar la pandemia.
Pero sería un tiempo de gran incertidumbre y problemas de suministro.


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a esta pregunta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También están las modas, muchas veces la gente llega tarde a una serie y paga burradas por las primeras monedas, con los años los precios bajan. Por tanto con ciertos premium es importante saber cuando comprar y cuando vender y moverse en el mundillo para encontrar a los clientes


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> 15.50€/Oz hace tan pocos años y ver ahora el suelo del precio creo que es para estar contento.
> Parece que llegaste a conocer a Elvis y la verdad es que fue hace bien poco.
> 
> Donde se me ponenlos dientes largos es leer que precio/ Oz llegó a bajar a los infiernos justo al comenzar la pandemia.
> Pero sería un tiempo de gran incertidumbre y problemas de suministro.



En 2020 fue buen momento para comprar papel porque en tienda, aunque bajo el spot, le subieron el sobrespot y hubo rotura de stock


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> También están las modas, muchas veces la gente llega tarde a una serie y paga burradas por las primeras monedas, con los años los precios bajan. Por tanto con ciertos premium es importante saber cuando comprar y cuando vender y moverse en el mundillo para encontrar a los clientes



Qué valor tiene la experiencia y llevar años en éste mundillo para saber moverte !


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> En 2020 fue buen momento para comprar papel porque en tienda, aunque bajo el spot, le subieron el sobrespot y hubo rotura de stock



Entonces creo que había alguna web que garantizaba el pedido, por lo menos aceptaba el pedido, pero no sabía el tiempo de entrega.
El spot creo que se puso a 11€ /Oz.

.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Opino lo mismo, la cotización de ambos metales debería estar más arriba, las manos que aguantan saben jugar su partida, pero ambos sabemos que no se trata de una carrera de velocidad, sino de resistencia, así que prisa ninguna.
> 
> ...



Hola, Arbeyna: Ayer volví a hacer una compra de Plata, exclusivamente de Premium, incluida alguna moneda "caprichosa", ya me entiendes. Es lo que tiene el Coleccionismo o en este caso una faceta de la Numismática, que ya existía antes de los "chatarreros" de la Plata. Total, cada cual hace con su dinero lo que le place, faltaría más.

Efectivamente, esta es una carrera de largo plazo y que no sé si ganaremos, pero tengo claro que sí lo harán quienes puedan heredar nuestros "tesoros".

Además, estamos en unos tiempos que se presentan muy complicados en el futuro cercano y ya no me planteo más allá. Por otro lado, tampoco hay activos baratos en estos momentos, así que comprar Plata puede ser una buena opción defensiva. Eso sí, con dinero que no vayamos a necesitar en bastante tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entonces creo que había alguna web que garantizaba el pedido, por lo menos aceptaba el pedido, pero no sabía el tiempo de entrega.
> El spot creo que se puso a 11€ /Oz.
> 
> .



Pero nadie pudo comprar a ese precio, ni de cerca...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pero nadie pudo comprar a ese precio, ni de cerca...
> 
> Saludos.



Había mucha diferencia con el spot.
Si no recuerdo mal las bullion estaban sobre los 20/22€/Oz. Aún así era precio de derribo, aunque eso sí, te ahorrarás la prima de riesgo e incertidumbre que entonces había..

Pues mira, la situación de entonces es un claro ejemplo de mi pregunta que hice a algunos foreros sobre si es mejor comprar como entonces en pandemia o hacerlo en un momento donde el sobrespot fuese menor pero el precio/Oz fuese mayor.

Qué opinas?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2022)

Mira, en las inversiones, siempre suelo aplicar el mismo principio: me interesa el producto, está en "precio" -el que yo considero-, pues no le doy más vueltas y lo compro. Nunca, por regla general, acertarás el timing, pero se suele obtener un precio medio interesante si uno promedia y va a largo plazo.

Piensa que en esta web hay personas que llevan muchísimos años en esto de los MPs y, por lo tanto, han comprado a precios muy inferiores.a los actuales. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, recuerdo haber comprado a $7 la Onza.

Te aconsejaría que te informases bien sobre el producto, para qué quieres la Plata (hay muchos factores ahí) y si realmente te interesa. Piensa que es un activo con fuerte volatilidad y que en ocasiones suele decepcionar. Me reitero en que hay que "entenderla", tanto para bien como para mal...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, en las inversiones, siempre suelo aplicar el mismo principio: me interesa el producto, está en "precio" -el que yo considero-, pues no le doy más vueltas y lo compro. Nunca, por regla general, acertarás el timing, pero se suele obtener un precio medio interesante si uno promedia y va a largo plazo.
> 
> Piensa que en esta web hay personas que llevan muchísimos años en esto de los MPs y, por lo tanto, han comprado a precios muy inferiores.a los actuales. Por ejemplo, en mi caso, recuerdo haber comprado a $7 la Onza.
> 
> ...



Con sinceridad, seguramente seré uno de los muchos que se han subido al carro dela plata esperando a la inminente explosión de su precio. Y llevo ya un tiempo que me doy cuenta de que eso probablemente no suceda.
Pero sigo viendo una inversión segura y sobretodo,real.
Es preferible que el spot suba linealmente un % anual


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, esta es una carrera de largo plazo y que no sé si ganaremos, pero tengo claro que sí lo harán quienes puedan heredar nuestros "tesoros".



Y no sólo por el tema del metal en sí mismo y a su proyección, también hay que valorar el famoso e irracional impuesto de sucesiones y la mordida que éste supone al patrimonio familiar. Tener parte del patrimonio en forma de metal ayuda a dar esquinazo a determinados abusos.




ELOS dijo:


> Con sinceridad, seguramente seré uno de los muchos que se han subido al carro dela plata esperando a la inminente explosión de su precio. Y llevo ya un tiempo que me doy cuenta de que eso probablemente no suceda.
> Pero sigo viendo una inversión segura y sobretodo,real.
> Es preferible que el spot suba linealmente un % anual



Probablemente no, o probablemente sí. Hubo gente que en 2011 se metió en el mundo de la plata, comprando burradas a 35€/oz, se puede imaginar que han pasado años para poder recuperar ese precio. Hay que tener en cuenta que la plata para "invertir" no es de los mejores productos, si compra en tienda parte como mínimo con un 21% de desventaja (iva), si compra a particulares, no le van a vender plata a spot. Salvo que ésta sea de Ley baja, pero tenga en cuenta que si compra Ley baja, en el momento de la venta le pagaran por Ley baja. No es complicado encontrar duros, paquillos o similares a peso plata, pero no encontrará plata 999 amonedada a peso, por algo será.

Las personas que conozco que compran algo de metal en raras ocasiones lo hacen de golpe, como le ha indicado Fernando, se suele promediar, espaciar las compras buscando una media aceptable, de esa manera el riesgo de tener el stock en niveles altos se diluye. Además tenga en cuenta que a la mayoría de las tiendas les cuesta corregir los precios a la baja cuando el spot cae, y sin embargo cuando el spot sube, rápidamente actualizan precios al alza. Que el spot caiga no garantiza que pueda adquirir plata física a niveles más bajos, tal y como sucedió en marzo de 2020 cuando muchas tiendas borraron de su stock el bullion barato.

Valore la opción del oro que a día de hoy está exento de IVA y a no ser que se meta en piezas extremadamente raras, la salida es rápida y sencilla. Hay un post de ventas en este subforo, eche un vistazo y vea qué productos se ofrecen y qué productos son vendidos, por regla general, las piezas comunes a buen precio, no suelen durar mucho en venta.

Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Ayer volví a hacer una compra de Plata, exclusivamente de Premium, incluida alguna moneda "caprichosa", ya me entiendes. Es lo que tiene el Coleccionismo o en este caso una faceta de la Numismática, que ya existía antes de los "chatarreros" de la Plata. Total, cada cual hace con su dinero lo que le place, faltaría más.
> 
> Efectivamente, esta es una carrera de largo plazo y que no sé si ganaremos, pero tengo claro que sí lo harán quienes puedan heredar nuestros "tesoros".
> 
> ...



No se si los MPs serán caballos ganadores, lo que sí se es que el que apueste por el fiat pierde seguro


----------



## ELOS (17 Jun 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y no sólo por el tema del metal en sí mismo y a su proyección, también hay que valorar el famoso e irracional impuesto de sucesiones y la mordida que éste supone al patrimonio familiar. Tener parte del patrimonio en forma de metal ayuda a dar esquinazo a determinados abusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu opinión.
La verdad es que en el hilo algunos dais muy buena información.
En cuanto al oro, creo estar cubierto con unas mínimas onzas 
De echo, las adquirí antes de comenzar con la plata. Digamos que la plata le da un % de riesgo a mi pequeña inversión en MP.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu opinión.
> La verdad es que en el hilo algunos dais muy buena información.
> En cuanto al oro, creo estar cubierto con unas mínimas onzas
> De echo, las adquirí antes de comenzar con la plata. Digamos que la plata le da un % de riesgo a mi pequeña inversión en MP.
> ...



Yo simplifico el tema monetario... Oro = Billetes grandes y Plata = Billetes pequeños. 

Como le ha indicado Arbeyna, el Oro es un mejor dinero al ser fácilmente convertible en Cash. Luego carece de la carga impositiva que tiene la Plata.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jun 2022)

EEsseri yo te himboco!!!!


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un poco cabrón eres tu, no?
> 
> No se te ha ocurrido invocar a peor elemento...?



Jajaja no he podido resistirme


----------



## mike69 (17 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Esos gurus te quieren vender su mierda cara y luego darte muy poco cuando se la quieres vender a ellos. Porque saben que en tienda siempre le van a pagar lo mismo, poco.
> 
> Yo soy mas de granalla o cosas x debajo de spot o a spot cercano, monedas pequeñas de 0.50 pesetas, 1 peseta, 5 francos... Cosas pequeñas y me da igual si no es 999.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante tu post.

Una cosa. Si todo se complica es mejor comercial con granalla que con onzas, como bien dices.

He mirado en el Andorrano, que ha dejado de ser barato, y he visto que tienen 100 gramos de granalla de plata a 86,60 € IVA incluido (no añado portes). 

El gramo sale a 0,8677 €. Y una onza en granalla equivale a 0,8677 x 31,1035 = 26,99 €

Una onza de plata en CMC vale: 

-Arca de NOE: 25,01 €

-Britania: 26,40 €

La pregunta del millón es:

¿A cuanto vendes en gramo de granalla de plata 0,999?



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Muy interesante tu post.
> 
> Una cosa. Si todo se complica es mejor comercial con granalla que con onzas, como bien dices.
> 
> ...



A 700 euros, y a 670 euros comprando 10 kilos, eso para este fin de semana de promoción.


----------



## mike69 (17 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A 700 euros, y a 670 euros comprando 10 kilos, eso para este fin de semana de promoción.



Tres preguntas más:

¿Ese precio incluye el IVA?

¿Sirves cantidades inferiores al kilo?

¿ Qué garantía tengo que es plata 0,999?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Tres preguntas más:
> 
> ¿Ese precio incluye el IVA?
> 
> ...



IVA incluído, para cantidades menores prefiero cobrar más, es un coñazo ir pesando y metiendo en bolsitas. 
La garantía de mi palabra, si quieres que te lo certifique como empresa 10 € más. Es directa de afinador o de sempsa.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Agradezco tu respuesta. Muy interesante.
> Tienes toda la razón en cuanto al coleccionismo. Y es curioso que es una manera de "virtualizar" y especular el valor de algo que precisamente se diferencia del fiat en que es dinero real. Curiosa la naturaleza del ser humano en intentar falsear hasta lo más puro.
> 
> Personalmente llevo en esto de la plata medio año y sé que he llegado demasiado tarde. La situación económica que se nos viene me ha hecho precipitarme algo en acumular dentro de mis posibilidades. No estoy arrepentido para nada, pues sé que es algo mío e intocable.
> ...



¿Tarde? Yo he comprado plata a 32 euros en el año 2011. Ya ves si llegas tarde. Parece que la plata siempre puede bajar más de lo más bajo que pensemos. Eso sí, es fundamental en todo tipo de procesos, es escasa, se acerca el peak plata, cada día hay más demanda, ha sido dinero duro la mayor parte de la historia... pero sigue bajando más.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> 15.50€/Oz hace tan pocos años y ver ahora el suelo del precio creo que es para estar contento.
> Parece que llegaste a conocer a Elvis y la verdad es que fue hace bien poco.
> 
> Donde se me ponenlos dientes largos es leer que precio/ Oz llegó a bajar a los infiernos justo al comenzar la pandemia.
> Pero sería un tiempo de gran incertidumbre y problemas de suministro.



31.94 en marzo de 2011


----------



## ELOS (18 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> 31.94 en marzo de 2011



Tienes razón.
Pero no sólo me refería a que sea tarde por el precio, también me refería a la cantidad que poseo, porque parece ser que el peak ya se aproxima


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Jun 2022)

Somos menos del 0.1% de compradores, y ya estamos dejando escaso el metal en monedas. 

Con un 0.2% ya no queda nada. Llegará tarde el 99.8% restante.


----------



## ELOS (18 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Somos menos del 0.1% de compradores, y ya estamos dejando escaso el metal en monedas.
> 
> Con un 0.2% ya no queda nada. Llegará tarde el 99.8% restante.



Es un consuelo para el que compró en 2011 a precio de oro. El saber que esas onzas ya están en la saca.
Incluso podría esperar a comprar si los precios vuelven a hundirse


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es un consuelo para el que compró en 2011 a precio de oro. El saber que esas onzas ya están en la saca.
> Incluso podría esperar a comprar si los precios vuelven a hundirse



La plata hay que comprarla cuando baja, no cuando sube.

Lamentablemente todos van al revés. Ya te dije que hay mucho idiota allá donde mires.


----------



## ELOS (18 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> La plata hay que comprarla cuando baja, no cuando sube.
> 
> Lamentablemente todos van al revés. Ya te dije que hay mucho idiota allá donde mires.



Ya, pero existe el riesgo de que como comentas, se sepa de su cada vez más escasez, y el que no tenga una mínima cantidad compré al precio que sea.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ya, pero existe el riesgo de que como comentas, se sepa de su cada vez más escasez, y el que no tenga una mínima cantidad compré al precio que sea.



Claro, "otros" te comprarían al precio que sea. Y tú si eres listo, te harías ya mi cliente o amigo para tener preferencia en stock barato. 

A fin de cuentas, si una tienda recibe poca plata, ¿a quién se la va a vender? ¿Al nuevo o a los amigos-clientes de toda la vida? Medita sobre ello.


----------



## LuismarpIe (18 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No. Hay la misma cantidad de plata en la tierra desde que existe, hace 4500 millones de años.



Y los asteroides que han ido cayendo qué??


----------



## ELOS (18 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Claro, "otros" te comprarían al precio que sea. Y tú si eres listo, te harías ya mi cliente o amigo para tener preferencia en stock barato.
> 
> A fin de cuentas, si una tienda recibe poca plata, ¿a quién se la va a vender? ¿Al nuevo o a los amigos-clientes de toda la vida? Medita sobre ello.



Ahora mismo tengo a mi saca cumpliendo mis expectativas.
Pero te tendré en cuenta cuando decida seguir acumulando


----------



## Benedicto Camela (18 Jun 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Y los asteroides que han ido cayendo qué??



En todo caso sumarían una cantidad probablemente despreciable, pero en ningún caso disminuyen la cantidad de plata.


----------



## celebro (18 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Falta de espacio?
> 
> La granalla es de lo que menos ocupa, mejor se divide y mejor se adapta al contenedor donde la pongas. Peor es acumular monedas y mas si llevan cajitas o cápsulas.
> 
> ...



La plata aunque sea en granalla es muy detectable con un detector de metales ,ojo con eso.


----------



## mike69 (18 Jun 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> IVA incluído, para cantidades menores prefiero cobrar más, es un coñazo ir pesando y metiendo en bolsitas.
> La garantía de mi palabra, si quieres que te lo certifique como empresa 10 € más. Es directa de afinador o de sempsa.



Perfecto.

Pero prefiero que la mercancía sea certificada. 

Si yo necesito vender a un tercero es mi palabra y eso lo debes entender.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## urano (18 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> @antorob



Y el plomo?


----------



## Hostigador (23 Jun 2022)

Creo ke esto explica bien lo ke es la plata papel
The "Washed Out" Silver CoT | ZeroHedge


----------



## HAL 9000 (23 Jun 2022)

Una puta mierda es lo que es.


----------



## HAL 9000 (23 Jun 2022)

Y no te digo nada si nos ponemos a mirar la ostia que se han llevado las mineras en los últimos seis meses. 
Ascazo


----------



## Ulisses (24 Jun 2022)

No sé si está agotando. Lo único que sé es que la gente no se fía de su cotización. Ahora mismo, en el Andorrano, las maple leaf tienen un 30% de sobrespot.


----------



## Hostigador (24 Jun 2022)

Si se supone ke el oro y la plata son la competencia de FIAT,en teoria deberia haber cierta
correlacion inversa...Pues el señor Llinares Coloma,ademas de estrategias de oro y plata,tambien
ha propuesto operativa en bonos...Si,a la baja








Abrir posiciones cortas del bono japonés antes de que se hunda


El único bono que queda de un país importante que sigue con una rentabilidad del 0.25 es el bono de Japón. No han subido los intereses porque con el 250% de deuda sobre PIB no podrían pagarlos.




www.rankia.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2022)

Hola, Hostigador: Bueno, los intereses de la Deuda japonesa tampoco son un gran problema si tenemos en cuenta su relación con el PIB del país. En lo personal, pienso que el Japón está dejando caer su moneda de forma deliberada y tampoco es la primera vez que lo hace.

En cualquier caso, si un día el Yen se "derrumba" con todas sus consecuencias... el "Efecto Dominó" se activaría y un "Tsunami" pasaría por todas las Divisas y ya veríamos lo qué ocurriría con el Euro.

Saludos.


----------



## hartman (24 Jun 2022)

urano dijo:


> Y el plomo?



de la galena salen.


----------



## arangul (25 Jun 2022)

en estos momentos preferiria operar con melones o sandias que con plata,creo que es mas rentable un melonar que una mina de plata


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2022)

Hola, romarioblanco: Bueno, Vd. ha elegido una de las formas más baratas de tener Plata FÍSICA. En determinados escenarios, y evidentemente no en los mejores, esa Plata se tendrá en cuenta por su contenido, independientemente de la Ley de la misma.

Uno de los motivos -entre otros- por el que aposté por la Plata fue por la posibilidad de dejar algo de valor a mis potenciales herederos y lejos de las "zarpas" del Estado. Y las personas deberían sondear este tema, dado que el Impuesto de Sucesiones es un descarado robo "legal".

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (25 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, romarioblanco: Bueno, Vd. ha elegido una de las formas más baratas de tener Plata FÍSICA. En determinados escenarios, y evidentemente no en los mejores, esa Plata se tendrá en cuenta por su contenido, independientemente de la Ley de la misma.
> 
> Uno de los motivos -entre otros- por el que aposté por la Plata fue por la posibilidad de dejar algo de valor a mis potenciales herederos y lejos de las "zarpas" del Estado. Y las personas deberían sondear este tema, dado que el Impuesto de Sucesiones es un descarado robo "legal".
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando

Sobre el asunto de Sucesiones y herencias, si el metal está comprado con factura, es posible que el Estado reclame de alguna manera el impuesto respectivo sobre ése mp ?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (25 Jun 2022)

Ce noz agota la plata chamocones


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2022)

Hola, ELOS: Como te ha comentado romarioblanco ahora sería harto complicado que Hacienda diera con la "tecla" adecuada para lo que preguntas.

Ahora bien, a futuro vete a saber... Los Estados cada vez más endeudados, acabarán haciendo lo mismo que el pasado: robar y confiscar.

Tener facturas -no de todo- está bien, pero si queremos resguardarnos del Estado debemos darle también al "tarro"...

Saludos.


----------

